# Driver Autodetect programs



## Pie-ro (Aug 6, 2008)

Is there any free program that will autodetect what drivers you need and download them for you?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

hi yes drivermax but you would be best to find your drivers from the mfr


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Yes there are, however, you are better off searching the manufacturers websites for drivers manually. At least then you know you are getting the correct one (if you search correctly)


----------



## Pie-ro (Aug 6, 2008)

Ive been looking for a driver for my Nvidia 8600 gts video card, but I cant find that option on the nvidia site and the versions I've downloaded from the site that seemed to be the closest were wrong. And City of Heroes (an mmo game) keeps crashing and saying its a driver gl error or something like that.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

ok this is for desktop http://www.nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_185.85_whql.html
this is laptop http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winvista_185.85_whql.html
this is the link page try option2 http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------

